# Hiphop Top 5 Songs



## NN1 (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

:lol: :lol: this is so random! haha


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

What .... The.....F!?


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Lol wtf


----------



## Robart (Aug 11, 2011)

:lol::lol: Really good one.I really enjoyed it..!!


----------

